# Anadrol on cutting



## Grozny (Feb 1, 2011)

Is there anyone who have try too use only anadrol before a show, i think If I remember correctly, Paul Borresen used to be a supporter of using  A50 before contest, with a lot of AIs and Cytadren.

Anadrol doesn't aromatize, and isn't  progestational, but still has a lot of intrinsic estrogenic activity.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Feb 1, 2011)

haven't personally but a friend has used it pre-contest while on letro, sin, aldactone and lasix. not sure if it's worth it. it's funny how it doesn't aromatize, yet AIs seem to help with the bloat. i've always wondered if there was some other enzyme that possibly acts on the ketone on c3 like aromatase or the reverse action of 3b-hsd would and attach a hydroxyl. a metabolite like this might in fact have some estrogenic effect.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 1, 2011)

You can cut with Anadrol it but I would drop it a week or so out. Cutting on Anadrol will help you retain size and strength while losing fat. 

Most guys that report aromatase inhibitors dropping water on Anadrol are probably confusing the reduction in aromatization from other aas. In other words if you run Testosterone and Anadrol the aromatase inhibitor will greatly help with the water from the Test but not the A-50's, so AI's are fine if you are using another aas that aromatizes. Diet plays a large role in water retention as well. Clean diets are best. If your diet gets sloppy you will hold more water. Lastly you may use a diuretic but that would be a last resort. 

When I cut on Anadrol if I get too watery I will pulse the drug. For example, I will only use the A-50's about 30-45 minutes pre-training on training days ONLY. This way I am only using the Anadrol 4 days a week. I always run a testosterone base.

I have a ritual that I have done for many years that helps my drive and focus in the gym. I eat my pre-training meal about 60-90 minutes before training, I then start using caffiene about 45-60 minutes from training, then I take 50mg of Anadrol about 30-45min before training. I let it disolve under my tounge. On the way to the gym I visualize my training session. I think about the work I am about to do. When I get to the gym I am very focused and aggressive. I then smash the weights.


----------



## Grozny (Feb 1, 2011)

I m personally very larthegic when im on a A50 cycle this is why I mostly stack it with caffeine and ephedrine.


----------



## BigBird (Feb 1, 2011)

Heavy said it best: Use it to your advantage in the focus/smashing weights dpmt.  However, it's notorious for its headaches and general unwell feeling as opposed to Dbol but they're two different animals.  I was always fond of using Halotestin pre-workout.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 1, 2011)

Grozny said:


> I m personally very larthegic when im on a A50 cycle this is why I mostly stack it with caffeine and ephedrine.


 You might consider a liver supporting supplement and proper hydration. Sometimes taking the stress off your liver will give you more energy. My nutrition plan calls for 1.5 gallons per day. I also use advanced cycle support.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 1, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> you can cut with anadrol it but i would drop it a week or so out. Cutting on anadrol will help you retain size and strength while losing fat.
> 
> Most guys that report aromatase inhibitors dropping water on anadrol are probably confusing the reduction in aromatization from other aas. In other words if you run testosterone and anadrol the aromatase inhibitor will greatly help with the water from the test but not the a-50's, so ai's are fine if you are using another aas that aromatizes. Diet plays a large role in water retention as well. Clean diets are best. If your diet gets sloppy you will hold more water. Lastly you may use a diuretic but that would be a last resort.
> 
> ...


 
+1


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 1, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> You can cut with Anadrol it but I would drop it a week or so out. Cutting on Anadrol will help you retain size and strength while losing fat.
> 
> Most guys that report aromatase inhibitors dropping water on Anadrol are probably confusing the reduction in aromatization from other aas. In other words if you run Testosterone and Anadrol the aromatase inhibitor will greatly help with the water from the Test but not the A-50's, so AI's are fine if you are using another aas that aromatizes. Diet plays a large role in water retention as well. Clean diets are best. If your diet gets sloppy you will hold more water. Lastly you may use a diuretic but that would be a last resort.
> 
> ...



Heavy, when you pulse Anadrol do you consider the whole week as being on an Anadrol cycle or just those 4 days?  Meaning if a person feels they shouldn't be on anadrol (daily dosage) for more than 30 days at time, does pulsing anadrol 4 days/wk extend the amount of time one could be safely taking anadrol?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 1, 2011)

LOL @ 30 days. I think 10 weeks is perfectly fine...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 1, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> LOL @ 30 days. I think 10 weeks is perfectly fine...




Thanks!


----------



## ROID (Feb 1, 2011)

I feel jittery when I take caffeine unless I drink tea. Caffeine pills or coffee just make me feel strange.


----------



## ROID (Feb 1, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> LOL @ 30 days. I think 10 weeks is perfectly fine...



You think 10 weeks on anadrol is ok ?

I've never thought taking 17aa where as harmful as people claim.

Have you had blood work after a 10 week run on an oral, dbol or anadrol ?

I need to figure out how to multi quote


----------



## SFW (Feb 1, 2011)

During an experiment, i ran 50 mgs of anadrol ed along with 10 mgs of m1t and 50 mgs of Halodrol. I used nolva the entire time and used a very low Trt dose (250/wk test cyp)

I was amazingly dry yet bulky. 



> I feel jittery when I take caffeine unless I drink tea


 
Thats because of the theanine in tea. I love green tea over coffee. But you need a lot. I brew 6-7 tea bags, add lemon juice, sugar and vitamin C, then chill. Its par with most energy drinks imo.

You can offset a lot of the jitters associated with stims (albuterol, caffeine, ephedrine) by using a very small amount of melatonin, 5-htp and theanine


----------

